# Distribuidor Yeti.



## csbueno (Jan 10, 2006)

¿Alguien sabe si Yeti tiene distribuidor oficial en Mèxico?


Saludos.


----------



## gerardo (Feb 3, 2010)

Según yo no hay un distribuidor directo, nunca me he encontrado una tienda que las venda en México. 

Alguna vez quise comprar un cuadro Yeti y las tiendas Jeansonusa y bikebling manejan todos los modelos de Yeti y las refacciones, por si te sirve.

Acaba de salir la nueva Yeti SB-66 que trae un dual link en el brazo de la suspensión trasera que se ve que funciona muy bien.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

csbueno said:


> ¿Alguien sabe si Yeti tiene distribuidor oficial en Mèxico?
> 
> Saludos.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Si hay distribuidor Yeti para México , mándame un PM .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## csbueno (Jan 10, 2006)

the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Si hay distribuidor Yeti para México , mándame un PM .
> 
> ...


Hecho.

Saludos.

C.


----------



## csbueno (Jan 10, 2006)

gerardo said:


> Según yo no hay un distribuidor directo, nunca me he encontrado una tienda que las venda en México.
> 
> Alguna vez quise comprar un cuadro Yeti y las tiendas Jeansonusa y bikebling manejan todos los modelos de Yeti y las refacciones, por si te sirve.
> 
> Acaba de salir la nueva Yeti SB-66 que trae un dual link en el brazo de la suspensión trasera que se ve que funciona muy bien.


La SB-66 es exactamente la que me interesa. Desafortuandamente JensonUsa no envia Yeti a Mexico, lo que me hace supoenr que debe de haber un distribuidor.

Saludos.

Carlos


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

hey Carlos..ya hablaste con Jhon? dealerinternational [@] yeticycles.com
303.278.6909 ext 1116


----------



## gerardo (Feb 3, 2010)

the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Si hay distribuidor Yeti para México , mándame un PM .
> 
> ...


No pues mejor dinos quien es para estar enterados para cuando se ofrezca ya que esa SB-66 me está haciendo ojitos


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Eso mesmo digo yo, cual es el secretismo?

No es que me alcance jaja pero asi queda el dato aqui en el foro para la posteridad.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Un trancazo de exito*

Parece que la nueva Yeti SB 66, va a ser la bici de moda en el 2012, desde hace muchisimo tiempo en el foro de Yeti, ya se escuchaban los rumores de este prototipo.

En teoria parece que descubrieron el Santo Grail, y con el respaldo de una marca de calidad y prestigio, creo que sera un exito.

El sistema micro link, que ofrece una suspension de punto de giro virtual, me parece una gran idea.

Nada mas falta que pase la prueba del fuego, que sera su uso a largo plazo, en la rudeza de la montaña.

Yo en lo personal no la compraria en este momento, me esperaria un año o dos, a que salgan sus defectos y despues saquen la version 2 con las correcciones pertinentes. Que no es nada personal en contra de Yeti, sino la misma historia de todos los fabricantes que sacan sus sistemas novedosos y despues de algun tiempo sacan la version 2, como ha sucedido con Intense y Santa Cruz con su VPP 2, Turner con DW Link, Felt con equilink, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## gerardo (Feb 3, 2010)

JackStephen said:


> Eso mesmo digo yo, cual es el secretismo?
> 
> No es que me alcance jaja pero asi queda el dato aqui en el foro para la posteridad.


Pues yo digo que no hay distribuidor Yeti en Mexico!!!! A de ser alguin que te las consiga por pedido mas no distribuior......


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Yo en lo personal no la compraria en este momento, me esperaria un año o dos, a que salgan sus defectos y despues saquen la version 2 con las correcciones pertinentes. Que no es nada personal en contra de Yeti, sino la misma historia de todos los fabricantes que sacan sus sistemas novedosos y despues de algun tiempo sacan la version 2, como ha sucedido con Intense y Santa Cruz con su VPP 2, Turner con DW Link, Felt con equilink, etc, etc, etc.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado Dr., efectivamente tanto Intense como SC han sacado ya desde hace años la versión 2 del VPP , pero hay que recordar que la version 1 estuvo vigente mas o menos unos 7 años .

Respecto a Turner , solo ha sacado una version del DW Link , 2009 ,10 y 11 es lo mero mesmo , no hay versión 2 .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

DrF035 said:


> Parece que la nueva Yeti SB 66, va a ser la bici de moda en el 2012, desde hace muchisimo tiempo en el foro de Yeti, ya se escuchaban los rumores de este prototipo.
> 
> En teoria parece que descubrieron el Santo Grail, y con el respaldo de una marca de calidad y prestigio, creo que sera un exito.
> 
> ...


La suspensión de la Yeti SB-66 basa su funcionamiento en un sistema de excéntrica que se coloca por encima del eje pedalier en el que pivota el punto de giro principal. este tipo de sistemas llevan en el mercado alrededor de 10 años. el sistema de Yeti parece estar basado o inspirado en el NEUF de las bicicletas Decathlon


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> En teoria parece que descubrieron el Santo Grail, y con el respaldo de una marca de calidad y prestigio, creo que sera un exito.
> 
> El sistema micro link, que ofrece una suspension de punto de giro virtual, me parece una gran idea.


El descubrimiento del Santo Grial le pertence a la marca Decathlon... pero si, ya con el respaldo de una marca de prestigio como Yeti, seguro que saldra del closet como bien apuntas.

Obvio, la implementacion de Yeti seguramente sera mejor y va a despegar. Hay ciertas diferencias entre como funcionan uno y otro, pero seguro que cada marca dira que la suya es mejor.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*El Holy Grail*



Warp said:


> El descubrimiento del Santo Grial le pertence a la marca Decathlon...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## csbueno (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.yeticycles.com.mx/

Es una pagina de Mexico, pero no han dado respuesta a mis preguntas y me late que no es distribuidor oficial. Tampoco dicen donde estan.
¿ Alguien sabe algo ?

Saludos

Carlos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hay una tienda en Juarez que tiene cuadros Yeti... www.inbici.com.mx

Pero no se si ellos son el distribuidor...


----------



## anglax (Jul 29, 2011)

Yo soy del DF, acabo de pedir una 2011 575, con los de inbici.com.mx, pague por PAYPAL, todo en orden, me llega a finales de agosto, excelente servicio, les recomiendo que escriban un correo a: juan [@] inbici.com.mx El me atendio por telefono y me resolvio todo. El envio tarda como 15 dias.
Ampliamente recomendado, luego les pongo fotos de la bici, se traga todo !


----------



## lzcool (Jun 30, 2011)

> Ampliamente recomendado, luego les pongo fotos de la bici, se traga todo !


Hola amigo Anglax,
Oye, me topé con la página de inbici. Que tal es la tienda? tus cosas llegaron bien? y que tan manchados son con el envío?
Sus precios se me hacen bastante competitivos, por eso me interesa saber si mandan las cosas y no tuviste problemas.

Saludos!!


----------

